# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم SmartSamBox تحديثات :  Smartsambox V00.99 Update Released !!

## mohamed73

*SmartSambox - Multi Flashing & unlocking Service tool for Samsung Phones*.   *What's New* 
  Quote:
     - *Added Full Support* _+ GT-E1080I - Flash/Read Code/Unlock/Repair imei/Read/Write EEP & Full
+ GT-E1085F - Flash/Read Code/Unlock/Repair imei/Read/Write EEP & Full
+ GT-E1085L - Flash/Read Code/Unlock/Repair imei/Read/Write EEP & Full
+ GT-E1085U - Flash/Read Code/Unlock/Repair imei/Read/Write EEP & Full
+ GT-E1086 - Flash/Read Code/Unlock/Repair imei/Read/Write EEP & Full
+ GT-E1086I - Flash/Read Code/Unlock/Repair imei/Read/Write EEP & Full
+ GT-E1086L - Flash/Read Code/Unlock/Repair imei/Read/Write EEP & Full
+ GT-E1100 - Flash/Read Code/Unlock/Repair imei/Read/Write EEP & Full
+ GT-E1100T - Flash/Read Code/Unlock/Repair imei/Read/Write EEP & Full
+ GT-E1105F - Flash/Read Code/Unlock/Repair imei/Read/Write EEP & Full
+ GT-E1105T - Flash/Read Code/Unlock/Repair imei/Read/Write EEP & Full
+ GT-E1107 - Flash/Read Code/Unlock/Repair imei/Read/Write EEP & Full
+ GT-E1170I - Flash/Read Code/Unlock/Repair imei/Read/Write EEP & Full
+ GT-E1182 - Flash/Read Code/Unlock/Repair imei Master&Slave/Read/Write EEP & Full
+ GT-E2210 - Flash/Read Code/Unlock/Repair imei/Read/Write EEP & Full
+ GT-E2210B - Flash/Read Code/Unlock/Repair imei/Read/Write EEP & Full_ *+ Flashfiles Uploaded on Server*    *Tested Before Updated...* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Br.,
Smartsambox

----------

